# طلب مساعدة حول تقطيع و تهشيم حديد الزهر



## مستفيد (17 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
أخوكم (مستفيد) انضمّ حديثاً إليكم طالباً للعلم و المعرفة و الإستفادة من خبراتكم و أول طلب من أخوكم هو بخصوص حديد الزهر :

كما تعلمون أن حديد الزهر يستخدم في كثير من المجالات , و في بلادنا العربية بالإمكان استخدام (الخردة) من أجسام المحركات و أبدان الأجهزة المختلفة التي تكون مصنوعة عادةً من حديد الزهر لإعادة صهرها و الحصول على منتج جديد

لكن هناك مشكلة و هي : أن هذه الخردة تكون عادةً كبيرة الحجم (مثل أبدان محركات السيارات) و بذلك لا يمكن ادخالها الى داخل الفرن , لأنّ فوهة فرن السباكة لا يتجاوز مساحة (30*30) سنتمتر, فيجب تقطيع أو تهشيم الخردة و و عمل ذلك باستخدام المطارق اليدوية الكبيرة ممكن لكنه صعب و يحتاج إلى قوة كبيرة :15: فأخوكم يطلب منكم مساعدة في مجالين :

1- هل هناك مطارق آلية كبيرة الحجم من الممكن استخدامها في تهشيم خردة حديد الزهر؟ (أي معلومات تعرفونها أرجو منكم ذكرها حول الموضوع أفكاركم , مواقع انترنت لشركات تنتج هذا النوع من المطارق , مقترحاتكم)

2- فكرة ثانية : هل هناك أجهزة لحام ممكن استخدامها في تقطيع خردة حديد الزهر بشكل جيد؟ 
علماً أن الشعلة (الأوكسي استيلينية ) غير ناجحة و غير عملية و تواجه مشاكل أثناء العمل


----------



## مستفيد (1 يونيو 2006)

يرفع بانتظار ردود الأعضاء الأفاضل


----------



## مهندس مقيم (1 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز هناك عدة طرق قمنا بدراستها لقطع حديد الزهر وهذه المواقع فيها بعض المعلومات عنها وارجو من الله التوفيق للجميع اخوك مهندس مقيم (مهندس مواد).


----------



## مهندس مقيم (1 يونيو 2006)

www.dipra.org/*pdf*/fieldCutBrochure.*pdf* 
www.nd.edu/~manufact/*pdf*s/Ch21.*pdf* 
www.nd.edu/~manufact/*pdf*s/Ch21.*pdf* 
www.tpub.com/content/construction/14250/css/14250_90.htm
www.manufacturingcenter.com/tooling/archives/1003/1003*cutting*.asp


----------

